
Golem – A Decentralized Supercomputer - bharatkhatri14
https://golem.network/
======
Kametrixom
I don't know what to think of a website that scrolls with 2 fps on mobile,
lagging my whole browser and loading in about 10 seconds while having "GOLEM
IS THE NEW WAY THE INTERNET WILL WORK " as it's introducing heading..

I mean the idea sounds great, I am very much in favour of decentralization,
Ethereum, etc. but this website doesn't really show competence

~~~
cassetti
Does competence in front-end web engineering matter when you're building a
decentralized supercomputer?

------
Thomaschaaf
I have a feeling this will be used more for bad then for good.

A spam or DDOS bot net running on this would seem like a cheap way to operate.

On the other hand before if you found a 0-day exploit you had to think about
how you could monitize it. With this you simply install the software on the
exploited machines and billing is already built in.

------
ouid
The more thought put into the font, the more likely that it is graft.

